
Haskell School of Music by Paul Hudak - zura
http://haskell.cs.yale.edu/?page_id=276
======
bos
Its author, Paul Hudak, is undergoing a lung biopsy today. Send your best
wishes his way.

------
sharkbot
I pulled the Euterpea source from the website and tried the tutorial in GHCi
7.0.4. It complained that the definition of

    
    
      times (n+1) m 

is invalid.

If anyone is trying out the tutorial and gets the same error, replace that
definition of "times" with

    
    
      times n m = m :+: (times (n-1) m) 

and you should be good.

~~~
zura
Hm, I guess that means n+k pattern matching is finally removed.

~~~
sold
Yes, it was removed in the Haskell 2010 standard, which is the default from
GHC 7.0. [http://hackage.haskell.org/trac/haskell-
prime/wiki/RemoveNPl...](http://hackage.haskell.org/trac/haskell-
prime/wiki/RemoveNPlusK)

------
scarmig
It's hard not to appreciate Paul Hudak, who's at the forefront of research in
functional reactive programming. If you've heard of Yampa or Fran, they're
children of his, as is Euterpea (which this book is centered on). He also
wrote the Haskell School of Expression, an introductory text which touches on
multimedia more generally.

IIRC he was diagnosed with a serious form of leukemia awhile back. It's good
to see that he's still finding time to do cool things!

~~~
dons
One of his other children is a US champion freestyle skier.

[http://www.deseretnews.com/article/700109560/Skier-Jen-
Hudak...](http://www.deseretnews.com/article/700109560/Skier-Jen-Hudak-takes-
inspiration-from-her-father.html)

------
austintaylor
Direct link to the PDF: <http://www.cs.yale.edu/homes/hudak/Papers/HSoM.pdf>

~~~
Smudge
He was just starting this book around 2008 when I attended a computer music
class he taught. Really great class - opened my eyes to the power of
functional programming. I'm really happy to see how far he has been able to
take this, despite the leukemia diagnosis.

------
pacaro
Paul Hudak also has a video of a presentation of some of this material at
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xtmo6Bmfahc>

------
ericssmith
I'm looking forward to going through this book. Hudak's 'Haskell School of
Expression' is one of the books that helped me understand FP, and Haskell in
particular. Multimedia applications are not among my current interests, but
there were many subtle nuggets in that book that sharpened my functional
viewpoint.

Although 'Haskell School of Expression' is written to be an introductory text,
I have trouble seeing it that way, in part because of the multimedia aspect.
Graham Hutton's 'Programming in Haskell' is a carefully written beginner text.

Functional programming, and Haskell in particular, reward patience. Hudak's
and Hutton's books both have a high impact to time spent ratio. I suspect
'School of Music' will as well.

[EDIT - Just looked through it. It _is_ School of Expression rewritten for
music rather than multimedia. Cool]

------
efnx
This is exactly what I've been looking for. I've been searching (for years)
for a good alternative to SuperCollider and thought Haskell would be great for
DSP, but couldn't find a library ready to use. Now I get a lib and a book! :)

------
jfb
I loved the HSoE; I found it ages ago in a bookstore in London, while on
vacation. I read it to rags. Looking forward to the update.

~~~
gtani

        read it to rags
    

I like that. My LY and RW are pretty raggedy, and I've basically written my
own indexes for those books. (Let's not forget the other books: Hutton,
Thompson, Road to Logic, Bird's Pearls (which i haven't read))

~~~
jfb
I remember staying in a friend's basement flat in South London, and taking
baths with HSoE. The book was largely destroyed by the time I got on the plane
home, but I was entranced.

------
nicklovescode
Read the title as Haskell Musical, and thought the name was pretty clever.
I'll just leave this here.

------
dustingetz
i've googled and amazoned and the yale site is down. how do i buy a print
version?

~~~
atdt
There were two reasonably-priced used copies of the book at the Strand in New
York as of yesterday afternoon.

~~~
LyleK
Are you referring The Haskell School of Expression? I don't think this new
music book has been published in physical form yet.

~~~
atdt
Yes, sorry. The article link was down when I was first read the comments, so I
wasn't aware of this new book.

